# St Catharines Fort, Tenby



## chizyramone (May 23, 2012)

Just read this on the Western Telegraph website


A new project that hopes to open the historic fort on St Catherine's Island in Tenby to the public is being put forward.

The full proposal document can be found at www.tenbyisland.com.


Go to the news page and have a look at the proposal document

Long and short of it is that they want to turn the fort into a tourist attraction inviting the public to visit etc etc etc.

D'oh spelling mistake in title!!!


----------



## Oyster (May 23, 2012)

Good news, I was there recently and was looking at the place wondering what it was like inside and so I googled the place which brought me here and It seems that others share my curiosity. I think it's the start of something good.


----------



## chizyramone (May 23, 2012)

Just scanned the document and it looks very ambitious and very,very expensive if they go ahead with everything on the document. Be very interested to find out who's behind it


----------



## Landsker (May 23, 2012)

chizyramone said:


> Just scanned the document and it looks very ambitious and very,very expensive if they go ahead with everything on the document. Be very interested to find out who's behind it




cant see this happening tbh, the place is in a hell of a state. like you say very expensive to do it up. I hadnt heard it had been sold though, if you know who the previous owner is you will know why its gone to such a shit state, just have to look at the other stuff in town he owns.


----------



## chizyramone (May 23, 2012)

Too true fella. Whoever 'Tenby Island Project' are, they will never make back the fortune that will have to be spent to bring the place up to standard that will satisfy the National Park let alone the health and safety issues. I'm reminded of the talk around the mid 90's about the Port Authority turning Hakin fort into a hotel and spa/leisure complex.............

As we can see, that project is bimbling along nicely 






walsh said:


> cant see this happening tbh, the place is in a hell of a state. like you say very expensive to do it up. I hadnt heard it had been sold though, if you know who the previous owner is you will know why its gone to such a shit state, just have to look at the other stuff in town he owns.


----------



## Landsker (May 23, 2012)

chizyramone said:


> Too true fella. Whoever 'Tenby Island Project' are, they will never make back the fortune that will have to be spent to bring the place up to standard that will satisfy the National Park let alone the health and safety issues. I'm reminded of the talk around the mid 90's about the Port Authority turning Hakin fort into a hotel and spa/leisure complex.............
> 
> As we can see, that project is bimbling along nicely



Yea, no mention of who the developers are or anything, very strange. Another is the amazing redevelopment of the gatehouse site, that's coming on just as well as the Port Authority's project!


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 23, 2012)

The plans look good but expensive! I have been to the island a few times, although yet to have a look around - something I am planning soon though ;-)


----------



## Captain-Slow (May 23, 2012)

Oh noes not again

Remember this Dave

http://www.westerntelegraph.co.uk/news/county/3222459._Stay_off_St_Catherine___s__warn_coastguards/



Something written by Captain-Slow on Broken Britain back in mid 2008 said:


> I don't care who saw us on that fort. YOU can't blame me for this. All I wanted to do was see the mad farmer ROTOR. I blame you (dd) for this, had you stayed in bed with toothache none of this would have happened. We would not have set foot on the fort and those Poles would not have followed us out next day. If anyone is to blame here, blame dangerous dave, I was just a driver M'lud



And today I still blame you for that cost to the taxpayer 

A return is on the cards. Minus the support crew of course


----------



## chizyramone (May 23, 2012)

" Yea, no mention of who the developers are or anything, very strange."

Mmmmm. Could it be the mob behind the 'Water's Edge' development or desecration as the locals call it on South Beach?  Proposal sounds almost too confident...........

I loves a good mystery


----------



## chizyramone (May 23, 2012)

Captain-Slow said:


> Oh noes not again
> 
> Remember this Dave
> 
> ...





 fair do's captain, laugh out very loud reading yer 2008 BB excerpt!!!

I'm fecking wiping away the tears yur!!


----------



## dangerous dave (May 23, 2012)

Captain-Slow said:


> Oh noes not again
> 
> Remember this Dave
> 
> ...



wrecking south wales UE like a boss


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 23, 2012)

It's what you don't see in the proposals that makes you realise that, unless the new owner is an Arab Sheikh, this is probably just a well intentioned pipe dream. The vast majority of the 'steelwork' mentioned in the proposals is in fact wrought iron - which was well past its sell by date in 1970 when I last spent a few hours in the place. The ensuing forty odd years have left this ironwork in a lethal delaminated state and replacing this, whilst retaining the buildings structural integrity, will cost a small fortune.

The proposal is a fishing exercise - it clearly contains alterations that are not in keeping with the building's listed status and if refused by the Authorities will be the let out for abandoning the project. However, listing was probably the death knell for structures such as this and if the Authorities can be made to see the stupidity in some of their demands for re use of structures such as this, there may be hope yet.

Just making it safely accessible to the curious public would cost a fortune, never mind all the utility installations and conservation work.


----------



## GavinJ (May 24, 2012)

chizyramone said:


> " Yea, no mention of who the developers are or anything, very strange."
> 
> Mmmmm. Could it be the mob behind the 'Water's Edge' development or desecration as the locals call it on South Beach?  Proposal sounds almost too confident...........
> 
> I loves a good mystery



Avondale Management in East Ayrshire is the company, Peter Graham the contact . Hope that is not too confidential lol


----------

